# Reputable English Cream Golden Puppy Breeder in MD/DC/VA areader



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

There is a very low likelihood of you finding a reputable "english cream" breeder as this is simply a marketing ploy used to market a Golden Retriever to increase prices. You should be able to find a reputed english style golden breeder... but searching specifically for a dog based on colour will net you exactly what you pay for.

You can find reptuable english style breeders and Shalva should be able to put you on the right road.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

This is in the wrong forum-should be in Choosing a Golden Retriever Breeder and Puppy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Can a mod move this?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You really should avoid breeders who market their dogs as "English Cream, Creme, British Whites", etc. Your best bet to find a reputable breeder of English style Golden Retrievers is here

English Goldens in North America - Breeders

Even if the breeder does not have a litter now, they may know another breeder who does, or they may be planning a future litter and you can get on their list now.

Excellent information on that website.


----------

